

Looking for a teacher - OmarTv

ok so recently i been looking for information to how can i learn web developing. i gother a clue but i think is way too much infor for proccessing so here by i came here to ask if someone could be my teacher or could be my guide
pd: happy Xmas :D
======
kls
Omar (I am assuming that is your name by your username). I am pretty slammed
right now, with some projects but should be freeing up here soon. If you want
to drop me an email, it is in my profile I may be able to give you a hand. I
have mentored a good deal of developer and have found that it helps improve my
ability to transfer knowledge to others. Just shoot me an email and I will see
if I can help.

